
Email and IM: Web-based and in One Location - walesmd
http://www.orgoo.com/
======
walesmd
More info @ <http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/14/orgoo-the-web-emailim-
replacement/>

------
danw
From a screenshot:

"This IM is in reply to your email [subject]. A copy of this conversation will
be emailed to you"

------
danw
Looks lovely, somewhat similar to <http://jumpchat.com/> at all?

